# K2 buys BCA



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well maybe they'll get their quality control issues under control.

K2 Sports buys snow safety pioneer Backcountry Access (BCA) | Backcountry Access I Avalanche Rescue and Snow Safety Equipment: Avalanche beacons, transceivers, ABS, avalanche airbags, avalanche shovels and probes

Did not see this one coming.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Well maybe they'll get their quality control issues under control.
> 
> K2 Sports buys snow safety pioneer Backcountry Access (BCA) | Backcountry Access I Avalanche Rescue and Snow Safety Equipment: Avalanche beacons, transceivers, ABS, avalanche airbags, avalanche shovels and probes
> 
> Did not see this one coming.


Yea wow seems like over the last couple years there seriously pushing to be a real backcountry equipment provider....fine by me I've always had good luck working with K2 support.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

... and mammut owns snowpulse, they're not just licensing the technology. 

hopefully this means good things to come - K2 is trying to be an innovative company for bc right now.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

That is interesting. didn't see that coming either.

Kind of mixed feelings on it all, but K2 definatly as the money and brain power to do big things. 

I just picked up a new shovel after my BCA shovel started to shows signs of bending where the handle and blade met. shovel only seen one season of ordinary use. Wouldn't trust my bros life to that thing.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

lol - i bought a new shovel last season after a well-used mammut started bending.... and i ended up getting a K2 :laugh: - it is very well designed...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

interesting...I'll ask some kids that are sponsored by bca


it does make some sense with the bc explosion in the pnw
K2 Sports buys snow safety pioneer Backcountry Access (BCA) | Backcountry Access I Avalanche Rescue and Snow Safety Equipment: Avalanche beacons, transceivers, ABS, avalanche airbags, avalanche shovels and probes


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Sounds like they're planning to keep BCA intact, which I read to mean their engineers and other related staff as well as the namebrand. Provided they actually follow through and don't change their minds after a couple yrs, this could be a great thing. Having K2 $$ for R&D and marketing should result in some much-improved gear...


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> lol - i bought a new shovel last season after a well-used mammut started bending.... and i ended up getting a K2 :laugh: - it is very well designed...



Yep I have the K2 BackSide Backcountry shovel it's great and seems really sturdy......lets hope I don't have to use it for anything besides building kickers and digging the truck out in the parking lot.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

from a financial view its a wise move. backcountry riding is growing fast.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> The Mountain Shop here in Portland carries K2 as their splitboard rental fleet. I have used their gear for clients without their own splits and they seem solid...:thumbsup:


You're talking about the K2 Panoramic right? I came really close to pulling the trigger on their full split kit during Evo's end of season sale last yr. Luckily for my wallet it sold out while I was deliberating.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah I agree and since K2 has been really stepping up their backcountry line in the last few years, it makes sense that they would do this. The Mountain Shop here in Portland carries K2 as their splitboard rental fleet. I have used their gear for clients without their own splits and they seem solid...:thumbsup:


if K2 really is coming out with channel boards they really will own the rental and in some sense the 'guides loaner board' market as well...

Splitboard.com Forums • View topic - Someone finally listened, K2 Ultra Split?

... spark edison if it ends up getting released and ends up bomber will be a game changer too, but it will be expensive.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I heard the edison is a no go for now. Not sturdy enough and they will be re-working it. Shop dood said it fwiw.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There is definitely something going on with the Edison. Give Will credit. He is making sure it's bombproof before they release it. Hopefully I'll get to talk to Jeff and Will at SIA when it comes around. I'll get the low down then.


----------

